# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Operatie enkel

## KCusters

Hallo mensen,

Ik beoefen de sport voetbal.
Ik heb 10 weken geleden een enkeloperatie gehad. Hier hebben ze een klein aangegroeid kraakbeen (beschadiging) verwijdert aan de binnenkant van de enkel en ze hebben wat geïrriteerd littekenweefsel weggehaald. De rest van allebei de enkels zag er prima uit.
Ik mocht de enkel 6 weken niet belasten en hierna langzaam weer beginnen met lopen. 
Ik heb nu eigenlijk twee vragen:
Het lopen gaat weer goed en de enkel gaat ook steeds minder zwellen. De specialist zei dat ik na 3 maanden pas weer een rensport mocht gaan doen en ook pas dan met kracht te gaan trainen. Mijn vraag is of mensen hier ervaring mee hebben en mij advies in behaalde dingen kunnen geven (voeding, training, etc.)
Mijn tweede vraag gaat over mijn andere enkel. Omdat ik mijn andere enkel niet mocht belasten moest ik dus alles met mijn andere enkel doen, sinds ik weer kan lopen heb ik nu wat last een mijn andere enkel en dit ook aan de binnenkant. Kan het zijn dat het bot wat geïrriteerd? Of welke dingen kunnen het ook zijn? 
Op de MRI en Röntgen foto was er aan deze enkel nog niets te zien van beschadiging of wat dan ook.

Kan iemand mij hier advies in geven?

----------

